# A/C in Tow Vehicle



## PullingJellyDownTheR (Aug 24, 2003)

I recently bought a 21-foot travel trailer that I tow with a 1998 Chevy S-10. The trailer weighs 3300 lbs and my towing capacity is 5000 lbs. After about an hour of towing, the air condiitoning in the Chevy stops working. When not towing, the A/C works great. Any suggestions or similar experiences?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2003)

A/C in Tow Vehicle

Welcome to the RVUSA forum :approve:  
The only thing I can think of is cooling temperture.  Do you have a temp guage? Air flow through the condenser could be restricted causing high pressure while towing. Towing really should have no effect on the S10 ac.  Does it stop blowing? Is the compressor still engaged?  Some have a switch to cut off under heavy acceleration. Do you have the 4.3 engine?


----------



## PullingJellyDownTheR (Aug 24, 2003)

A/C in Tow Vehicle

The blower continues to work.  It is the 4.3 engine.  The compressor seems to be working also.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2003)

A/C in Tow Vehicle

You need to hook up a set of ac guages and see what the readings are when it quits cooling.  The only thing that comes to mind is high pressure created by to much heat.  Check the clutch fan to see if it is working properly. Does it quit cooling completly? Put a therometer in the ac outlet to see what the temp is. Kind of an odd problem.  Has this happened often?


----------



## PullingJellyDownTheR (Aug 25, 2003)

A/C in Tow Vehicle

Thanks for your responses. I will share your comments with the mechanic who services my vehicle.  It happens everytime we tow.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 26, 2003)

A/C in Tow Vehicle

Haven't looked up any specs on the S-10 but, 5000lbs seems to be a little more than the S10 would handle but think it should handle the 3500.  Its possible that the computer is sensing heavy throttle while towing and cutting the ac off but it should cool going down hill if this were the case.


----------

